# How sexist are you?



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Quiz


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

42% I figured it would be higher.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

lol thats a silly question unless your a homosexual.
100% sexist 100% realist
I also enjoy a well educated woman who has independent ideas and thoughts but I am not asking one to spot me while I bench 350lbs but I will open the gym door for her.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

42% Must have been a woman who made it up. They miss spelled Rick Parry.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

15% Sexist... damn having two daughters and wanting them to succeed in life must change a man. 

I need to go offend some women tomorrow. Guess I'll talk about the PT standards for women in the morning to get the blood flowing during PT....


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Wanting your daughters to succed isnt bad or not sexist.
Sexist is such a stupid word everyone is sexist everyone is also a person and enititled to the respect they deserve as people and for what they have accomplished. I simply will not attempt to make a sqaure peg fit a round hole.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

LOL right or wrong interpretation is everything isnt it.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

17% for me


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

*You are 64% sexist* 
My score^


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

73%!!! WTF?!? I didn't know that I am sexist...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

And the winner is... Ark!

Damn! I only got a 39%!

Mrs Inor: Go make me some cookies!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm going for 100. Be back in a moment.

Okay, so first attempt I managed a 78%. I swapped that with a 1% on the second pass. I can't seem to pull a 100 out of that test, despite it seeming completely scientific.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

51 percent. 
I thought I was being nice and everything....


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'm convinced chicks make up stuff like that to make us look bad, so I didn't bother taking the quiz.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I got 0%


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> I got 0%


Good job Will, but that is no surprise. Did you use your Jedi Mind Trick Thing?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Sockpuppet said:


> How sexist are you?


Well, Sugar Tits. Why don't you pour me a cold one and come in out of the kitchen and I'll tell ya.

Just kidding.

In all fairness this survey is amusing - but no where near credible.

Question 1 - Age. Sure people in their 60's are from a different time and more likely to be sexist than a 20-something millennial, but that is not a valid question.

Question 2 - Gender. Sure men are more likely than women to be sexist. But I know PLENTY of women that play into the sexist stereotypes. That makes them as guilty as men.

Question 3 - WTF? So basically I have 4 choices. 1 of them (poop myself) makes me a coward in the presence of women and the other three come with a complimentary wife beater t-shirt. There is no middle ground here. You are either henpecked or a giant douche.

Question 6 - Never heard of Rick Parry. However, Rick PERRY is the Governor of Texas and a potential candidate (maybe).

Question 8 - What happened to Yes?

Question 11 - Was 1919 a good year? If you studied history then you are familiar with the sufferage movement and women's right to vote. Assuming I'm old enough to remember that, what if that is also the year my family died in a horrible flood of molasses in Boston.

Maybe I'm looking at this way too literally but that quiz sucked like Monica Lewinski.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> lol thats a silly question unless your a homosexual.
> 100% sexist 100% realist
> I also enjoy a well educated woman who has independent ideas and thoughts but I am not asking one to spot me while I bench 350lbs but I will open the gym door for her.


If you're not a sexist, why would you need ft o hold the door? Don't worry, my friend, women have had this rigged since say before men knew there _was_ a question.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> 15% Sexist... damn having two daughters and wanting them to succeed in life must change a man.
> 
> I need to go offend some women tomorrow. Guess I'll talk about the PT standards for women in the morning to get the blood flowing during PT....


Don't feel bad, I got the same. Trouble is, there were half the questions where I wanted to say 'None of the above'.

Oh, well, women made sure they had the answers long before men knew there was a question!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

78%, Now go fix me a sandwich!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I think at 78, you're supposed to say "Sammich!"......


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

59%
goofy questions...


Q - What do you tell a woman with two black eyes ?


A - Nothing, you've already told her twice


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Will said:


> I got 0%


Bullshit. I got a 1%. What the hell did I do that was 1% more sexist than you? It's because I chose "male" isn't it?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Q: How are women and tornadoes alike?
A: They both moan like hell when they come, and take the house when they leave.

Q: What is easier to pick up the heavier it gets?
A: Women. 

These are classics !


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I win!!!!! I got a 0%!! 
Go figure. :roll:
That really was some stupid shit.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Best of luck with waiting for your sammiches :lol:


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Best of luck with waiting for your sammiches :lol:


Story of my life! nah she's a good gal, I got brownies instead::clapping::


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My hubby is a very smart man, he never asks for anything but he gets lots because he knows what not to say :lol:


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

sockpuppet said:


> i'm really not sexist, but i do say a fair number of sexist things to not only male friends, but the female friends as well. Its almost always good for a good laugh.
> 
> With that said, the following are typical examples that i may do, or have done in the past:


lmfao!!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

haha @ Sockpuppet


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I admit, I'm sexist at times. Because of the way all of my male family members are (real men inside and out), I don't take a lot of local guys seriously.. the cheesy scarves, over styled long hair, tight clothes..etc I can't even look in their direction when I get spoken to. I need to work on this.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Is it sexist, if I feel like Al Bundy whenever the wife tries lean in for a kiss? or is that a totally different issue all together


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I admit, I'm sexist at times. Because of the way all of my male family members are (real men inside and out), I don't take a lot of local guys seriously.. the cheesy scarves, over styled long hair, tight clothes..etc I can't even look in their direction when I get spoken to. I need to work on this.









kinda like these dudes, the "hipsters"


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Hipsters, that's exactly the right word. The dirty clothes and unwashed hair, messy beards that are probably full of flies.. the insolent tone of voice..etc

I just want to smack them


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Spoken like true single men ROFLMAO. So, how many years since you got laid?


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Spoken like true single men ROFLMAO. So, how many years since you got laid?









....the truth as we know it!


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

17% here...is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

24%..
so its good or bad?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

62% and that's the funniest shit I have read today...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

62% I'm impressed Pheniox17.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> 62% I'm impressed Pheniox17.


Could have done better, like sending the woman off to work for my money (I just couldn't choose that, making woman work.. Where would she find time outside cooking, cleaning and making babies  ) lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

21%. Being on my third marriage must be helping me with giving the right answers on tests like this.

True story. A few minutes ago, Wifey stated that the house is too cold. Without blinking an eye, I told her the stove top is a good source of heat. :lol:

Being able to give the right answers on a written test is not the same as putting them into practice.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

And he's still alive! I'm impresssed!! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> And he's still alive! I'm impresssed!! ��������


Masking true thoughts with the visage of humor can save lives.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Dalarast said:


> 15% Sexist... damn having two daughters and wanting them to succeed in life must change a man.
> 
> I need to go offend some women tomorrow. Guess I'll talk about the PT standards for women in the morning to get the blood flowing during PT....


It truly does. The down side? I had a full head of hair until my girls started dating.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep we ain't henpecked but some of us do have hen house ways.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm only 8% sexist..... 

that's because while slaves can be female they are NOT women.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

*Hostile sexism* describes behavior that overtly threatens, intimidates or abuses women, especially those who defy male-dominated power.
Took a PBS quiz, and that was my result. Damn, someone please take me daughters so I don't opress them.
.77% to go before I am fully a hostile sexist. I failed the test.









Are you sexist? Take this quiz


Overt prejudice against women is hard to miss, but decades of research suggests that subtle sexism can be just as damaging -- but often go unnoticed.




www.pbs.org


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I am 123% sexist. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Hostile sexism for me......
Who knew? Certainly not the plethora of lovely women I'v dated throughout my life.
I am a dinosaur though. I still think it's good to open a door for a woman.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I had no idea that a "man sacrificing his own self-interests to provide financial security for his wife" was considered hostile.
I'm such a bad man....

My wife said yesterday that she wished our homeschooling co-op had a course on teaching boys to be gentlemen. Something that would instill the values of chivalry, individual responsibility, delayed gratification, and basic "manly" things that boys should know (how to use a knife, a firm handshake, clean a fish, eye contact, important lessons in history, shoot a gun... etc).
I told her that would never pass in this day and age.
Still, I would likely volunteer in a heartbeat if it was approved.
My 60+ year old mother wants to volunteer to start a home-ec class for the co-op, so you never know what might happen.

But if I'm a hostile sexist, I guess I won't be chosen to run any class.
We're watching "the fall" in our lifetime. I have no idea where we go from here.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I can't count the number of times I've told young men getting ready to go off into their adult life world to remember a few basics and it will sometimes get you further than higher education.

Yes ma'am...
No sir...
Please...
Thank you....
Firm handshake...
Eye contact....
Etc...
Etc...
Etc...



> We're watching "the fall" in our lifetime


We certainly are. Yeah, some things are better than they used to be...medicine, transportation, communication.
But it seems the important human stuff we decided just wasn't worth the time and effort.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

As a lady I simply answered all the questions as I would like the world to be and then found out I was sexist. It was quite shocking actually. My husband is the clear head of the household. He respects both my intelligence and that I have my "emotional shit together", and we make decisions as President and Vice President. But he is still the ultimate voice, and _feminazis listen up and be enraged_ I still submit to him in everything (except when I am in a fit, but lets not discuss that shall we?). If I ever met any of you, I would expect you to hold the door. 

My only son that goes to school goes to a very traditional catholic school where they have half days on Fridays to have 
craftsmanship in which they learn outdoor skills and sportsmanship, where masculine attributes are fostered and honored, where women are highly respected (one teacher always does a little heel click and salute to the ladies 🤩). In short it couldn't be more sexist: and it couldn't be more wonderful.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Well now, I couldn’t open the quiz in safari.But I’ve been accused of being a racist , a white supremacist without taking a quiz by a bunch of libtards,solely because I’m a white male who voted for Orangeman.
Might as well be a sexist also. Open your own door!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ok, so I went back and took the quiz.
I managed a perfect "0" score.
I noticed that the term "hostile sexism" is just something they put at the top of the results. It's not a declaration of your score category.
The chart just shows where you fall within the range or test takers, male and female.

From my first score, I scored less than the "average man", but higher than the "average woman".


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Any Beastie said:


> *Hostile sexism* describes behavior that overtly threatens, intimidates or abuses women, especially those who defy male-dominated power.


The same garbage )
Unfortunately, my scores only 4.67. 
With an average for men 2.24. 
I wanted to be an excellent student.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I haven't taken the quiz. I'm an old school old guy. I would be so far off their charts they would send the firing squad.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

Kauboy said:


> I had no idea that a "man sacrificing his own self-interests to provide financial security for his wife" was considered hostile.
> I'm such a bad man....
> 
> My wife said yesterday that she wished our homeschooling co-op had a course on teaching boys to be gentlemen. Something that would instill the values of chivalry, individual responsibility, delayed gratification, and basic "manly" things that boys should know (how to use a knife, a firm handshake, clean a fish, eye contact, important lessons in history, shoot a gun... etc).
> ...


Around here we teach those things in Boy Scouts. Despite what the National directors say.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

46rkl said:


> Boy Scouts


'Scuse me you misogynist, you mean Scouts of America.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

inceptor said:


> I haven't taken the quiz. I'm an old school old guy. I would be so far off their charts they would send the firing squad.


No you would be fine because they don't know how to shoot.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Folklore said:


> The same garbage )
> Unfortunately, my scores only 4.67.
> With an average for men 2.24.
> I wanted to be an excellent student.


Getting closer, keep holding the door for your lady and soon you'll have 5/5!


----------

